# looking for solid workbench



## -Dman100- (Jul 9, 2016)

I was searching Amazon for a solid workbench and saw horse and wanted to get any recommendations. The ones I looked at didn't have the best reviews and I would like something that is solid and can handle adding vices, doing electrical work and wood work (sanding, etc.), support a miter saw, etc. Just a good solid home DIY garage workbench and saw horse. I don't want anything that is going to break the bank, but I also don't want something flimsy that will fall apart after a few uses either. 

Here is what I was looking at:

https://www.amazon.com/BenchPro-RPB2448-Roosevelt-Particle-Capacity/dp/B01E98JID8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1468107097&sr=8-4&keywords=workbench

https://www.amazon.com/NewAge-Products-Workbench-Bamboo-Power/dp/B00YMGCFWY/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1468106740&sr=8-39&keywords=workbench

https://www.amazon.com/Worx-WX065-WORX-Clamping-Sawhorses/dp/B00XPKS6Q2/ref=sr_1_97?ie=UTF8&qid=1468107043&sr=8-97&keywords=workbench

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 9, 2016)

We're a diy site, get some 4x4's, 2x4's an old solid core wood door and make your own. That's what I did.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 9, 2016)

Google "work bench plans free"
For what those bench's cost you could build yourself at least 5 or 6 more for the same price.
I've had a set of horses like this for many years and never had any issues with them.
http://www.lowes.com/pd/Stanley-33-in-Plastic-Saw-Horse/4753033


----------



## joecaption (Jul 9, 2016)

One of my work bench's is just a 2 X 4 frame, 3/4" plywood for a top sitting on top of kitchen base cabinets I got for free.
Craig's list has them all the time for sale cheap.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 10, 2016)

I've used 2x8s, edge glued and 1x4s for cleats on the underside, 4x4 stock for legs with Simpson bench brackets. Nice, solid and cheap.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 14, 2016)

Get an old kitchen cabinet and put a 3/4" plywood top on it. It'll last as long as you. Mine has a vise and a bench grinder attached to it. Some pegboard on the wall and you're all set.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 14, 2016)

I&#8217;m with the other guys every bench I ever have had I made myself and mostly from what I had left over from a project. I don&#8217;t think I ever went out and bought all the material to build a bench ever. If you do cost it all out some of the ready-made ones won&#8217;t  be too much more expensive though with the price of lumber. 

Saw horses I have always made also and have some that use the steel things you can buy to attach the legs and the cross bar. I have found they work good but not if you make them like they are supposed to be like so they fold up. I always have added a bottom brace across each leg and one between the braces to stiffen them up all put together with deck screws. Those for the most part are too big and bulky to haul around in the truck so they stay at home in the shop. Someone gave me 4 of the cheap plastic fold up ones not as nice as the ones you showed in your link and I often throw the flimsy plastic ones in the truck and they work good enough for sawing on the road as long as you know the limitations. My homemade ones I will put planks across and stand on them and use them as a work platform. The plastic ones NO. 

The one tool I would buy and thought about getting one for 30 years and was too cheap to spend the money on until one day I saw one at a yard sale for 10 bucks is the Black & Decker Workmate. 
http://www.blackanddecker.com/produ...rkmate-portable-project-center-and-vise/wm225
I give it two thumbs up. :thbup::thbup: I wish I had 2 of them but what I did was make one saw horse the same height and use the two together a lot. if I ever run across another at a sale I would grab it in a heartbeat. There is a little step on the one I have I have never stood on it but it is a great place to sit your saw with the blade hanging down sitting flat. I&#8217;m getting old and the difference between bending all the way to the ground and that 8&#8221; less about a 1000 times a day really works for me. The peg holes on the top are useful and how each end clamps separate from the other is really nice for getting a grip on odd shaped things. It also folds up nice and I take it with me a lot.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 14, 2016)

I've had a Workmate for years (same one has lasted all this time) Works great for many things. I will add a thumb:thbup:


----------



## elbo (Jul 19, 2016)

buy a work-bench ????? If you're good enough to use one, you should be good enough to make one


----------



## goose25 (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree with others. Make one yourself to exactly the specks you want it at. It will cost about the same as buying a pre made. But it will be exactly what you want. Once I made my house livable for the girlfriend. I made a work bench. I'm actually going to add on to it today since it's going to rain all day. And I have nothing better to do at 6:30 a.m


----------



## elbo (Jul 21, 2016)

hey goose, skip the workbench and wake up the girlfriend


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2016)

...with a goose?


----------



## billshack (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with most of the dyi make one. I rip a 4 x8 sheet 5/8  of plywood in to two 2x 8 strips, screws a 2x4 on to a concrete wall , then built a fram to hold and glued both sheets of plywood glued and screwed . this is the most solid work bench ever. 

Bill


----------

